# Sticky  show your salt tanks..



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lets see some of these beauties..


----------



## BKtomodachi (Jul 28, 2004)

I have a ten gallon nano-reef, and I dont have any full-tank shots right now but here is an old shot of some green star polyps and zoanthids. I'm using metal halide, 20,000K USHIO.


----------



## onefin (Jun 8, 2005)

This was my 75 gallon it's been up for 10 years, everything in these pictures just went into my new 125 gallon two weeks ago, once i take pictures i'll post.


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Pics of my 72. Rocks only been in a little over month so I haven't added anything yet. This is how the rock came minus a few sponges that died off during the cycle.

Full tank under crap lights.










Left side under new lights. You can see how much better the star coral in the bottom left is doing after only a week under the new lights.









Center









Right side









One of the probably 50 corals that came on the rock


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

pics, of mine anemone tank,


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Thread seems kinda barren, let me add mine! 

Technical Specs:
Tank estimated around 20g, don't know for certain.
Red Sea Prizm Skimmer
Hagen Glo T5HO light fixture with Hagen Marine Glo and Power Glo 24w tubes.
AQUAEL Comfort Zone 50w Heater
Eheim Aquaball Powerhead and an Aquarium Systems Maxi-Jet MJ-500, both have a Hydor Flo rotating water deflector attached to them.

Livestock:
A false percula Clownfish(originally 2, but the other jumped out a few days after I got them)
Cleaner Shrimp
A mated pair of Hermits from the Calcinus genus, exact species unknown.
5x Trochus snails
A recently discovered baby turbosnail
Yellow/Green Montipora frag, branching
A cluster of three varieties of Zoanthis
A group of Protopalythoa button polyps
A large colony of star polyps
Some Red Mushrooms spread out through the tank

And a plenty of other interesting rock dwellers such as Brittlestars, sponges, amphipods, bristleworms and tiny isopods(non-parasitic)


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Post move about.

Check out the hermit crab riding on the big turbo snail over on the right


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's my biocube HQI

Filling up









Diatom bloom.. NOOOOOOO


















Today


----------

